# Gaggia Titanium brewunit blocked ?



## rob12770 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys, i just bought a 2nd hand Gaggia Titanuim, and it did say brewunit missing, so i managed to fix the micro switch but i now get the error message brewunit blocked,

i have used the cardboard trick to fool the machine into thinking the brewunit is still there, and even then i get the same message "brewunit blocked" EVEN with the brewunit out !









does anyone have any idea how i could fix this issue ?

thanks Rob


----------



## rob12770 (Sep 27, 2012)

it turns out, after speaking to a service engineer, that the main board cpu has malfunctioned, so i need a new mainboard, the part number is 181555358

anyone have one ?

many thanks rob


----------

